# Prayer to St Gerard Majella



## crazycatlady

I said this prayer most days this FET cycle and got my BFP today!   I also said the prayer to St Joseph, the flower of mount carmel prayer and prayed to Padre Pio and Our Lady (I like to hedge my bets!) well it can't do any harm, right?!  I'd never heard of St Gerard Majella before but apparently he is the patron saint of motherhood.

Prayer for Motherhood  

O good St. Gerard, powerful intercessor before God and Wonder-worker of our day, I call upon thee and seek thy aid. Thou who on earth didst always fulfil God's design help me to do the Holy Will of God.  Beseech the Master of Life, from whom all paternity proceedeth, to render me fruitful in offspring, that I may raise up children to God in this life and heirs to the Kingdon of His Glory in the world to come. Amen.
***
Dear Mother Mary, speak to Jesus for me.


----------



## raphael

Hi Crazycatlady, congratulations on your BFP. Well done! I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. I have heard of St. Gerard Majella, but have never prayed to him. Next time! Very best wishes. Raphael xx


----------



## crazycatlady

Good luck for your next cycle Raphael


----------



## NikNik

what a lovely prayer, thankyou, i'll certainly be using that one,

Nik xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

my partners mother sent me this prayer and says it when we are having treatment,
L x


----------

